# more cory eggs



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

as some of you might remember, i posted a few weeks ago about how to breed albino cories, and then i got eggs which all got eaten....well, when i started to do a normal maintenance water change today there were more....i lifted them off the glass very carefully with a razor knife and put them in a bottle with tank water and a little anacharis for lack of anywhere else to put them....i know its risky to try taking them off whatever they are on, but the only other option i can think of is let them be eaten...so now that they are in there, what should i do....do you think i should do a 50% or so waterchange in the container every day or what? any suggestions will be appreciated....what about food? this is just a temporary solution....if they hatch i will put them in a breeder net....tia!!

edit: is there anything i can put in the water to keep them from fungusing?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Methelyne Blue has been the standard fungus preventer for several decades.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

oh ok... do i need to put an airstone in there? and do i need to do waterchanges? (im guessing yes?)


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i dont have any methelyne blue right now and i probably wont be able to get any for a while....would melafix work or should i just wait until i get some methelyne blue?


----------

